#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سوال: بهترین نرم افزار ریکاوری چیست؟

## fifafc

سلام
بهترین نرم افزار ریکاوری اطلاعات هارد کامپیوتر و لپتاپ
 و بهترین آنتی ویروس برای کامپیوتر و لپتاپ چیه؟
لطفا معرفی کنید. ممنون.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

دوست عزیز این سوال بارها در انجمن پاسخ داده شده. لطفا قبلا از تاپیک زدن جستجو کنید! نرم افزارهای زیادی خوب هستند و نمیشه گفت یکی بهترین هست! ولی سه تا از بهترین ها این نرم افزارها هستند:

1- https://downloadly.ir/software/data-...covery-wizard/
2- https://downloadly.ir/software/data-recovery/recuva/
3- https://downloadly.ir/software/data-...data-recovery/

----------

*mjzaret*,*Mohsenaux*,*reza-r*

----------


## mjzaret

> سلام
> بهترین نرم افزار ریکاوری اطلاعات هارد کامپیوتر و لپتاپ
>  و بهترین آنتی ویروس برای کامپیوتر و لپتاپ چیه؟
> لطفا معرفی کنید. ممنون.


در مورد نرم افزار ریکاوری دوستمون بهتون نرم افزارها رو معرفی کرد. من خودم از Filescavenger استفاده می‌کنم.
در مورد آنتی ویروس هم به نظر من اگه آنتی ویروس به صورت دائمی بروز بشه همشون خوبند.
خودم از ESET استفاده می‌کنم.
*شاد باشید*

----------


## jho

ریکاوری مای فایل
گت دیتا بک

----------

